# Personal Devotions: The Need for a Dominion Mindset



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 14, 2008)

Here is a post on my blog which some readers may find useful (especially mothers with young children); it is based on something I read in Mark Chanksi's book Manly Dominion:

Personal Devotions: The Need for a Dominion Mindset « Reformed Covenanter


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 14, 2008)

passive purple 4 balls are not manly?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 14, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> passive purple 4 balls are not manly?



No, they get pushed around.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 14, 2008)

Ah, they all get pushed around by the white ball huh, with the goal to sink the black ball! Ah, typical racist game! (ala Christ Rock on SNL)


----------



## Davidius (Mar 14, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Ah, they all get pushed around by the white ball huh, with the goal to sink the black ball! Ah, typical racist game! (ala Christ Rock on SNL)



Christ Rock, eh?


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 14, 2008)

oops...that's what I get for quoting chris rock on the PB.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 14, 2008)

Aside from quoting derelict ethnic comedians (and mispelling their names), let me digress...


Yes, that whole dominion business really resonates. 

A few years ago the whole "Wild at Heart" or whatever it was called fad went through evangelical circles about men being men. But it was written in such an emotional style at first I could have sworn I was reading a woman writer.

I think we need more good martyr stories..that's what we need. ...Nothin' more "manly" than some of those Covenanter tales, or even the little maid Perpetua in the Coliseum.


----------

